# Impuesto de sucesiones, cómo hacer para pagar menos.



## Axouxere (17 Ene 2011)

Hola a todos :Baile:,
Cómo sabréis, todos antes o después pasaremos por el asunto de tener que liquidar el impuesto de sucesiones. Además –si las cosas han ido bien… - se pasa dos veces por el trámite: una por el fallecimiento del padre y otra por el fallecimiento de la madre. En ambas ocasiones Hacienda se te echa encima cómo un ave de presa.
Yo ya he pasado por la primera de las veces, y la verdad estoy poco menos que obsesionado con el hecho de intentar evitar que me sangren la próxima vez, cuando en x tiempo fallezca mi padre.
A efectos prácticos tengo una cuenta bancaria, de titularidad indistinta, junto con mi padre. La cuestión sería cómo hacer para si veo que mi padre enferma repentinamente retirar el dinero sin que Hacienda lo note.
En apariencia parece fácil, basta pasarse por el banco y retirar el efectivo. Pero es fácil sólo en apariencia. Al fallecer mi madre el banco me hizo un historial con los movimientos de todo el año anterior a dicha fecha.
Se me ocurre, la posibilidad de tener otra cuenta, sólo a mi nombre, en el mismo banco, y llegado el momento, hacer un traspaso entre dos cuentas de las que yo soy titular.
¿Qué opináis? ¿Qué otras cosas hicisteis o harías vosotros?
Os agradecería cualquier tipo de ayuda.
Un saludo.


----------



## capuser (17 Ene 2011)

Estas muy perdido, aparte de que algunas cosas que comentas son simplemente "ilegales"...


----------



## capuser (17 Ene 2011)

En primer lugar... testamento... que tus padres hagan sendos testamentos, dejando la herencia a los hijos, pero el usufructo al cónyuge.

En algunas comunidades autónomas, el impuesto de sucesiones está minorado entre familiares de primer y segundo grado, como es el caso de Madrid (el 99% hasta un límite).

Algunos... transforman, poco a poco, unidades monetarias fiat de cuentas bancarias y papelitos en oro... y guardados en un "esconderite"... después del fallecimiento del familiar, el oro seguirá en el mismo esconderte, sin que el fisco sepa de el... Como todo... con prudencia y "poco a pcoco", Legalmente "habría" que declararlo... 

Los bienes inmobiliarios pueden ser donados en vida, y si estos están en CCAA con deducciones entre familiares por el impuesto de donaciones...


----------



## sarnacho (17 Ene 2011)

Aqui en la comunidad valenciana somos tambien unos privilegiados en este aspecto.


----------



## Axouxere (17 Ene 2011)

capuser dijo:


> Estas muy perdido, aparte de que algunas cosas que comentas son simplemente "ilegales"...



¿Cosas ilegales? Bueno, no sé. La mitad de ese dinero es ya mio, es la parte que era de mi madre y ya pagó impuestos por ello. Se trataría de pagar lo mínimo cuando fallezaca mi padre.
¿Y qué significa estar perdido? ¿Hacer las cosas legalemnte?
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Axouxere (17 Ene 2011)

capuser dijo:


> En primer lugar... testamento... que tus padres hagan sendos testamentos, dejando la herencia a los hijos, pero el usufructo al cónyuge.
> 
> En algunas comunidades autónomas, el impuesto de sucesiones está minorado entre familiares de primer y segundo grado, como es el caso de Madrid (el 99% hasta un límite).
> 
> ...



Yo estoy en Asturias, y aquí -creo que es copia de la normativa estatal- no pagan si se declaran menos de 150000 €; pero yo soy hijo único y es por tanto fácil sobrepasar esa cantidad, al heredar piso y dinero. Sólo si hay varios hermanos y la vivienda es una birria pues no se alcanza esa montante.
Lo de ir sacando dinero poco a poco no lo veo del todo mal, pero claro, mi padre no me lo da todo ahora, jejeje. Ni yo se lo pido claro, no soy tan capullo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2011)

* La donación en vida paga muchos menos impuestos (ahora bien, si hay fallecimiento hasta un año después computa como sucesión).

* Tu padre puede ir cambiando sus euros por lingotes de metales preciosos (comprados a tocateja y sin dar datos), y guardarlos en una caja de un banco. La llave la tienes tú. Luego cuando fallezca (y que sea dentro de muchísimo tiempo) si tú no declaras esos metales preciosos, Hacienda no tiene forma de saber que están ahí. Más aún: Si nos echan del Euro tú tienes plata u oro, y no "Neopesetas". Ojo con una cosa: En 1936 PSOE y PCE reventaron cajas acorazadas de los bancos de la zona "republicana". Quienes estén cerca de Francia deberían tener su caja allí.

Pero no, esta no es una opción válida, porque usted declarará esos metales preciosos, ¿verdad?. Usted es un buen ciudadano, y sabe que el Estado necesita de sus impuesos para mantener sus gastos (por ejemplo las pensiones de los parlamentarios, o las subvenciones a Almodóvar, o una nueva Cúpula de Barceló). No, no. Este punto lo he puesto como un ejemplo de lo que NO hay que hacer. ¿Queda claro?.​
Al impuesto de sucesiones lo llaman "el impuesto de los tontos", porque sólo ellos lo pagan. No te digo más.


----------



## Platón (17 Ene 2011)

Tampoco es necesario cambiarlo todo a oro (para los escépticos, ya que el oro esta sujeto a su cotización, puede subir y puede bajar, y después hay que venderlo y encontrar comprador dispuesto a pagarlo por lo que vale).

Si crees en la moneda fiat puedes usar el mismo sistema con billetes de 500, que para eso se idearon. Para llenar bolsas de basura y que no ocupen demasiado.

El problema está en la voluntad del donante a desprenderse de su tesoro cuando aun le quedan X años de vida, y nunca se sabe lo que puede pasar...como para soltar alegremente el dinero de toda una vida...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Si crees en la moneda fiat puedes usar el mismo sistema con billetes de 500, que para eso se idearon. Para llenar bolsas de basura y que no ocupen demasiado



Las monedas/lingotes de plata y oro de hace 50 o 100 años mantienen su poder adquisitivo (multiplicado por la subida de los precios de los metales preciosos de los últimos 10 años).

Los billetes de alta denominación de hace 50-100 años son curiosidads numismáticas que valen unos pocos eros. 

El _fiat money_ reverte a su valor de cromo de colores cuando la _fiat _(confianza) desaparece.


----------



## Vorsicht (17 Ene 2011)

Pillo sitio::


----------



## Platón (17 Ene 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Las monedas/lingotes de plata y oro de hace 50 o 100 años mantienen su poder adquisitivo (multiplicado por la subida de los precios de los metales preciosos de los últimos 10 años).



Con todo el respeto, a otro con esa panacea. Nadie te puede garantizar nada. La cotización sigue ciclos alcistas y bajistas, y si necesitas líquido en un momento dado y necesitas vender puedes perder poder adquisitivo, y mucho. Si el abuelo de 70 años compra en el año 1980 y su hijo necesita/quiere vender en el 1999, han hecho el negocio del siglo vamos.

Si guardas los billetazos en una bolsa pierdes seguro. Ahora hay que calcular la magnitud de la perdida en uno y otro caso.


----------



## Elputodirector (17 Ene 2011)

Sobreviviendo.


----------



## USUREROS (16 Sep 2011)

Cómo pagar menos por la herencia.



Consejos para recortar el Impuesto de Sucesiones y Donaciones en las Comunidades Autónomas donde hay que pagar más por él (Andalucía, Aragón, Asturias, Cataluña, Extremadura y Galicia). ¿Qué hacer para recortar los impuestos que gravan la herencia?

Acertar al liquidar la sociedad de gananciales

Uno de los pasos previos antes del reparto de una herencia es la disolución de la sociedad de gananciales. Nuestro consejo, siempre que sea posible, es que la sociedad se liquide adjudicando bienes determinados, haciendo dos lotes del mismo valor , uno para el cónyuge viudo y otro para el fallecido, de los cuales debe dejarse mención expresa y clara en la escritura notarial de liquidación de sociedad de gananciales y partición de herencia. 
Uno de los bienes que interesa adjudicar al cónyuge fallecido es la vivienda habitual, siempre que no se piense vender. Al hacer esta adjudicación, los herederos se benefician de la exención del 95% del valor total de la vivienda, y no sólo de la mitad. Además, si el importe y carácter del patrimonio repartido lo permite, el cónyuge viudo puede adquirir una nueva vivienda habitual o trasladarse a otra de su propiedad; así tras su fallecimiento, los herederos podrán aplicar la reducción de nuevo sobre esta nueva vivienda.

Renuncia del cónyuge al usufructo

Si el cónyuge viudo hereda el usufructo tendrá que liquidar el Impuesto de Sucesiones por su valor. Como los hijos no heredan los bienes íntegramente, sino sólo la nudapropiedad, pagarán en ese momento el impuesto por la adquisición de la misma. Cuando el cónyuge viudo fallezca, los hijos consolidarán el dominio de los bienes que estaban en usufructo, y tendrán que volver a pagar el impuesto por el valor del usufructo que reciben.

La mejor solución para evitar estos inconvenientes es que el cónyuge viudo renuncie de forma "pura y simple" al usufructo y a cualquier bien en plena propiedad que le haya dejado el testador. La cantidad renunciada se acumula al resto de la herencia de los hijos en ese momento. Es importante hacer esta renuncia antes de que prescriba el impuesto (transcurridos cuatro años y seis meses desde el fallecimiento) porque la renuncia hecha después de prescrito el impuesto se entiende a efectos fiscales como donación, originando el pago del Impuesto.

Esta solución es la más rentable fiscalmente siempre que existan bienes suficientes y no se perjudique la posición económica del cónyuge viudo. En cualquier caso, si no existe ningún problema ni inconveniente familiar, la renuncia puede ser meramente formal.

Valorar bien los inmuebles heredados

Lo que haya que pagar como Impuesto de Sucesiones por una herencia depende del lugar donde se viva, el patrimonio previo y del valor de los bienes heredados. El Impuesto de Sucesiones es progresivo (cuanto más alto sea el valor fijado para los bienes de la herencia, más porcentaje de impuesto se pagará), por lo que asignar un valor u otro a los bienes tiene gran trascendencia en la factura final. Además, influye también en el IRPF. Conviene:

Valorar los inmuebles distintos a la vivienda habitual lo más bajo posible, ateniéndose a las normas de valoración del Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio. El valor de los inmuebles a efectos del Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio es el mayor valor de los siguientes: el valor catastral, el comprobado o el valor de adquisición. Si utiliza esta regla y Hacienda le corrige el valor no le impondrá sanción, y únicamente tendría que pagar la diferencia de impuesto y los intereses de demora. Otra opción para evitar problemas es usar el valor mínimo asignado por la Consejería de Hacienda de la Comunidad Autónoma.

Si el inmueble es la vivienda habitual del fallecido, la valoración es diferente. Puede interesar declarar el valor más alto posible dentro del valor de mercado, siempre que con ello no se pague demasiado por el Impuesto de Sucesiones. Imputar un valor más alto normalmente no supondrá un gran incremento del Impuesto de Sucesiones, ya que por el 95% del importe de la vivienda (o más) no se paga este impuesto cuando la adquieren los ascendientes, descendientes y cónyuge con el límite de 122.606,47 euros (algunas CCAA han modificado este límite). De esta manera, si transcurridos los años de permanencia en el patrimonio del heredero necesarios para no perder el derecho a la reducción el heredero quiere venderla, la ganancia fiscal obtenida a declarar en el IRPF será menor o incluso negativa. Este consejo no es tan ventajoso cuando el valor real del inmueble es alto y los herederos pocos, ya que al declarar el valor real se superaría en mucho el límite máximo de reducción (122.606,47 euros) y entonces sí se incrementaría el pago del Impuesto sobre Sucesiones. En este caso, interesaría declarar el valor más bajo dentro de lo posible, el valor a efectos del Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio.

Importante. Si vive en alguna de las Comunidades Autónomas donde hay ventajas fiscales para la declaración de las herencias, también puede recortar su cuenta con Hacienda si asigna a los bienes inmuebles de la herencia el valor más alto posible, sin superar el valor de mercado. Imputar un valor más alto no supondrá un incremento desmesurado del impuesto de sucesiones al estar exento en todo o en su mayor parte. Y al declarar un valor alto, si se vende el inmueble en el futuro, la ganancia a declarar en el IRPF será más pequeña.


----------



## Telecomunista (16 Sep 2011)

USUREROS dijo:


> Cómo pagar menos por la herencia.
> 
> 
> 
> Consejos para recortar el Impuesto de Sucesiones y Donaciones en las Comunidades Autónomas donde hay que pagar más por él (Andalucía, Aragón, Asturias, Cataluña, Extremadura y *Galicia*).



En Galicia si no llegas a los 125.000 euros de base liquidable de herencia, el caso más típico para alguien de clase trabajadora que hereda de uno de sus progenitores, sobretodo si son varios hermanos, estás totalmente exento de ese impuesto.

Es una de las pocas cosas buenas que hizo la rama PSOE del PPSOE mientras gobernó, junto con los programas de compartición de libros (que el PP quitó nada más llegar para beneficio de las editoriales) y algunas cosillas más, en Galicia.


----------



## contraser (16 Sep 2011)

una duda, si los herederos estan en comunidades distintas que normativas se aplican?

otra duda, si en las cuentas corrientes de los padres si incluyen todos los hijos como co-titulares ¿deben pagar algo?

y si dentro de 10 años fallecen los padres ¿que parte se supone que deben declarar?


----------



## Telecomunista (17 Sep 2011)

Se aplica la ley de la comunidad autónoma de la que sea el causante, es decir, el fallecido.

En cuanto a tu otra duda, no se si la he entendido correctamente, pero supongo que los hijos deberán declarar solo la parte proporcional que era de su padre independientemente de cuanto tiempo haya pasado desde su apertura.


----------



## contraser (17 Sep 2011)

me referia a que si el dinero de una cuenta pertenece a los padres pero estan tambien los herederos como titulares al heredar se considera que heredan todo o solo la parte proporcional que corresponda a los padres.
Buscando por la red parece que aunque haya mas titulares se considera quien es el verdadero propietario y por tanto se debe declarar todo.

*una duda mas. en madrid por lo que veo no se paga nada en el impuesto de transmisiones ¿pasa lo mismo en otras comunidades..? (si se paga el plusvalía municipal )*


----------



## racional (19 Sep 2011)

Tambien puedes no pagarlo no haciendo el cambio de nombre, dejarlo todo como esta a nombre del difunto.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 Sep 2011)

esperar a que gobierne el PP y extienda a toda españa la exencion del 99% que ha aplicado en las comunidades donde gobierna.

que tu padre vaya haciendo reintegros y entregandotelos en mano, de ahi puedes ir pagando tus gastos y hacer ingresos discretamente en cuentas donde tú eres el unico titular.

en comunidades como andalucia para una herencia de 180.000 euros (a parte de la vivienda habitual, que esta exenta en el 95% en toda españa, aznar fue lo segundo que hizo en 1996 despues de acabar con la mili) para un unico h-e-r-e-d-e-r-o hacienda se lleva unos 54.000 euros si se trata de un sobrino y unos 24.000 si se trata de un hijo, IU defiende que se reimplante este impuesto en las comunidades del PP que lo han eliminado, supongo que ya tendran bien pensado que harian en esas comunidades con el dinero de este robo que quieren reimplantar, para algunos ERE's falsos y cosas por el estilo, afortunadamente IU no va a ver ni un solo escaño en esas comunidades, en madrid de esa misma herencia hacienda se llevaria unos 120 euros, hasta los 24.000 euros de andalucia hay 23.880 buenas razones para no votar al PSOE ni a IU, que utilizan la demagogia para reimplantar un impuesto simbolico para ricos como patrimonio y luego esaquilman a los pobres con sucesiones.


----------



## Tarúguez (19 Sep 2011)

impuesto de sucesiones - Herencias


----------



## contraser (19 Sep 2011)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> en madrid de esa misma herencia hacienda se llevaria unos 120 euros, hasta los 24.000 euros de andalucia hay 23.880 buenas razones para no votar al PSOE ni a IU, que utilizan la demagogia para reimplantar un impuesto simbolico para ricos como patrimonio y luego esaquilman a los pobres con sucesiones.



creo que el demagogo eres tu. 
¿cuanta gente tiene 180.000 euros en metálico para dejar a sus herederos?

es duro pero es la realidad...


----------



## Afrodita A (24 Jul 2012)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> esperar a que gobierne el PP y extienda a toda españa la exencion del 99% que ha aplicado en las comunidades donde gobierna.
> .



Releyendo algunos hilos te das cuenta la enorme frustración que deben sentir los que esperaban que el gobierno de PP nos sacara del agujero. Del programa electoral a la realidad hay un mundo. Cualquiera les dice al PP ahora que suprima el impuesto de sucesiones.


----------



## j.w.pepper (24 Jul 2012)

Los bienes afectos a actividades empresariales están exentos en un 99% en Galicia siempre que se cumplan unos requisitos. Hechándole un poco de imaginación, si es un negocio medianamente próspero, con rotación me refiero, la inversión en existencias, activos fijos, locales, estarían exentas. Me queda la duda de las cuentas corrientes, si eres por ejemplo un autónomo, ¿Como justificas que esa pasta está realmente afecta a la actividad empresarial?

Me parece también buena solución la que apuntaron antes de los metales preciosos, si vas a largo y no necesitas la pasta, yo no me preocuparía por si bajasen, y que con el entorno económico actual parece poco probable. Incluso porque no, obras de arte, siempre que seas un entendido claro, o que alguien te asesore bien.

El problema de España siguen siendo los Reinos de Taifas que son las CC.AA, es injusto que un madrileño por ejemplo - y no tengo nada contra ellos - no pague por este impuesto, y en otras comunidades, más pobres por cierto, si se haga. Esos impuestos deberían volver al Estado, sacar una ley común para todos los españoles, y depués transferirle el dinero a las CC.AA.


----------



## fayser (24 Jul 2012)

Lo que hace todo cristo es esperar los cinco años de rigor a que prescriba la deuda tributaria y entonces hacer la declaración de herederos y la división de la herencia.

En el propio impreso para hacer el ingreso del impuesto de sucesiones hay una casilla para indicar que se presenta prescrito.

Es verdad que en esos cinco años la Comunidad Autónoma te puede pedir cuentas, pero nunca lo hace porque no tiene ni pajolera idea de quienes son los herederos.


----------

